# July 2014 POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
And $25!  
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* July 2014 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## runnah

Morgane ... day of the dead by binga63


----------



## minicoop1985

Dancing by Binga63



Dancing by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


Can be found here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/363915-rebecca-channeling-mj.html

Looks like Chris is up for a sweep this month.


----------



## Designer

Venice 2013 #1 by Milky

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/364282-venice-2013-a.html


----------



## robbins.photo

Hawk Being Harassed, by Braineack




DSC_7521-2 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Red footed Falcon.#1  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/363930-red-footed-falcon.html


----------



## ronlane

Paint the Town Red by Majeed Badizadegan.


----------



## tirediron

ronlane said:


> Paint the Town Red by Majeed Badizadegan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 78974



I was just coming in to do this!!


----------



## robbins.photo

Purohitji by Raj_55555


----------



## DarkShadow

Bagpiping=serious business by our one and only runnah. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/364129-bagpiping-serious-business.html

K52A0183 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

jsecordphoto http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/364242-roses-pemaquid-point.html


jsecordphoto said:


> View attachment 78929


----------



## Braineack

Majeed Badizadegan - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/364486-proxymity.html#post3275820


----------



## Designer

Festival Fireworks by runnah

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/365185-festival-fireworks.html


----------



## Braineack

elementgs - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ng-feedback-my-latest-photos.html#post3282205


----------



## Designer

Going to Build Me a Nest by ceeboy14

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/365508-going-build-me-nest.html

(Image address is not a valid image file.)


----------



## bc_steve

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> This is a scene that happened over Sparks Lake in Oregon. A long single lenticular cloud started to disperse right at sunset to create an array of stunning cloud structures. The side light from sunset brought incredible definition and depth to the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light from Within by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


   .


----------



## runnah

Almost over folks


----------

